# I Want To Buy A Lizard



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

im looking to buy a lizard.

the lizard - maximum price $100, must be diurnal not looking for a vegetarian . (NO bearded dragons or iguanas)spiky dinosaur look prefered like armadillo lizards, sungazers, horned lizard, shingle-back you get the idea.

size - bigger is better but not larger than 16 inches fully grown

care - requir little to no humidity

i just dont know whats out there and dont want to find out what i could have afterwords. so i ask you please if you have any great ideas for me share them.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

You could look for a Varanus storri, the only Varanus species that doesn't exceed 35cm when adult


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

memento said:


> You could look for a Varanus storri, the only Varanus species that doesn't exceed 35cm when adult


Get a Sudan Plated Lizard. Super easy to take care of. Super cheap too.


----------

